# Bitte um Planungshilfe - Filtergraben um 1,5 M höher als der Schwimmbereich



## Ginibal (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Wir planen gerade unseren Schwimmteich - Naturpool. 
Dazu hätte ich eine Grundsätzliche Frage - Ist es möglich bzw. wie sinnvoll ist es den Filtergraben auf einer anderen Höhe (ca. 1,5 Meter Höhenunterschied) zu platzieren?
Es lässt sich bei uns nämlich kaum anderes "regeln" da ein Aufschütten wegen des Nachbarn nicht möglich ist.
Als Fläche für den Filtergraben hätten wir eine mögliche Fläche von ca. 8*8 Meter und 2 Meter daneben auf einer anderen Höhe (ca. 1,5 Meter Höhenunterschied) eine Fläche für den Teich selbst von ca. 13*7 Meter
Was würdet Ihr uns hier empfehlen? Wie wäre das ganze lösbar? 
Freuen uns über Vorschläge! 
Danke


----------



## krallowa (9. Juli 2020)

Moin und herzlich willkommen.
möglich sicherlich, nur bedenke das 1,5m Höhenunterschied immer zu Lasten der Fördermenge geht.
Einige machen dann daraus einen Bachlauf oder eine Wassertreppe, aber 1,5m sind schon ordentlich.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2020)

Vor allem auch der Stromverbrauch über die Jahre.....


----------



## Lion (10. Juli 2020)

hallo Ginibal,
um das Ganze besser einschätzen zu können wären Bilder sehr hilfreich.

1,5 Meter Höhenunterschied sind relativ sehr grosse Pumpen-Leistungs-Verluste.

Evtl. wäre es Vorteilhafter, falls es groß genug ist, auf der Länge vom Teich einen 1/2 Meter als
Filtergraben abzuzweigen.

VG. Léon


----------



## Ginibal (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo, danke für die Antworten. Ich habe mal eine Skizze angefertigt. Einmal wie es ist und einmal wie wir uns es vorstellen würden.
Der Filtergraben sollte in den oberen Bereich damit ich dann auch vom Wohnbereich aus sehen kann.
Würde mich über Ideen freuen!


----------



## Whyatt (10. Juli 2020)

Hi,
Ich verstehe die Skizze nicht ganz aber ich meine verstanden zu haben, das der Teich auf dem höheren Niveau liegt und der Filtergraben auf dem niedrigeren. Wäre es eine Option den Höhenunterschied durch eine Mauer auszugleichen? Also eine Seite des Teiches mit einer senkrechten Mauer abschließen und dann parallel zu dieser Mauer eine weitere Mauer errichten in Filtergrabenbreite und selben Höhe wie Teichabschlussmauer? Zwischen beiden Mauern befindet sich der Filtergraben.


----------



## Ginibal (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo, nein genau umgekehrt. Auf dem höheren wäre der Filtergraben geplant. 
Mit Stützmauern würde ich nur sehr ungern arbeiten.


----------



## Zacky (10. Juli 2020)

Wenn man mal die Förderhöhe außer Acht lässt, ist das auf jeden Fall umsetzbar. Das Wasser aus dem Filter-/Pflanzgraben würde ich nicht als Wasserfall laufen lassen, sondern ruhig über feste Stufen oder Steinbläöcke laufen hinunterlaufen lassen. An den Steinen bildet sich ein Biofilm oder gar Moosflächen die bei der Waseraufbereitung hilfreich sein können. ALternativ würde ich das Wasser vom oberen Filtergraben über einen Rieselfilter in den Schwimmbereich leiten. So hat die Höhe auch gleich wieder Sinn, weil das Wasser ganz entspannt durch verschiedene Filtermedien fließen/tropfen kann und somit auch eine biologische Aufbereitung erfolgt. Sicherlich mag das etwas oversized sein, weil es "nur" ein Schwimmteich sein sollte, aber Bio ist dennoch gut & sinnvoll. Selbst ein Feinfilter oder eingehangener Vliessack wäre bei dem Höhenunterschied schon wieder eine Idee, um damit den Schmutz / Feinstpartikel /Oberflächenschmutz aus dem Filtergraben zu entfernen. ...ich hätte auch schon konkrete Vorstellungen wie ich das bei mir machen würde...


----------



## Ginibal (10. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mal eine grobe Skizze erstellt, wie wir uns das vorstellen würden.
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Technik dachte ich an die Zielsaugtechnik von NG auch wenn bezüglich Durchmesser der Saugleitungen nicht unbedingt viel gutes hört. Finde aber persönlich die Sedimentfallen super. 
Sind aber auch für andere Ideen offen!!


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo Ginibal,
1,5m sind eine Hausnummer, das schmerzt bei kleinen Durchflüssen wenig, aber seit ich hier lese, was für Durchsätze und Filterkonstruktionen an den Schwimmteichen im Nachhinein gebaut werden, ist das wohl keine gute Startbasis.
Was hältst Du von einem "zweiteiligen" Filtergraben? Du willst ganz bestimmt am Haus am Steg das Wasser nicht erst in fast 2 m Tiefe haben; dorthin also ein "Mini", der mit einer kleinen Pumpe aus dem Filtergraben gespeist wird. Und der restliche Filtergraben liegt halt auf dem Niveau des Schwimmteichs (ich würde den deutlich größer machen als den oberen Teich, vielleicht L-förmig?
Der "Oberteich" ist dann sicher mit einer Mauer zu stabilisieren. Neben der Mauer auf ±Wasserniveau sind ein paar cm Platz für Bepflanzung sicher gut, so wird man den "Unterteich" kaum sehen. Wie sieht es denn mit den Lichtverhältnissen vor Ort aus, kriegt der Unterteich dann auch noch Sonne ab? Mußt Du da noch Mauern ziehen mit Rücksicht auf Nachbarn? Bei 13m Gesamtbreite sollte eine Lösung irgendwie möglich sein (die Kosten für die Entsorgung des Aushubs sind nur ein Teil). 
Was ist die Gegenrechnung? Wenn Du nicht bei den Leitungen sparst, dann rechne mal 15€ im Jahr zusätzlich für 1m³/h Durchfluß. 1-2T€ Mehrkosten für einen "Unterteich" sind zwar unschön, aber rechnen sich.


----------



## anz111 (11. Juli 2020)

Also ich verstehe nicht, warum du da einen Filterteich brauchts. Warum nicht eine Ein-Becken-Lösung?
Da würde ich mich mal schnell vom NG Konzept verabschieden, denn es gibt eine Vielzahl von besseren und einfacheren Lösungen. 
Überhaupt wenn du das als Naturpool, also mit hoher Filterleistung planst. 

LG Oliver


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2020)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Kleinen aber natürlichen Bach auf der oberen Terrasse.  Dazu ein kleiner Quellstein. Das sieht optisch besser aus. Man kann es nur bei Bedarf einschalten und spart Strom und vor allem kein Risiko das sich dein Hang auf Grund der gewichts Belastung in Bewegung setzt.

Achso und wenn es ein richtiger Pflanzfilter auf der oberen Etage sein soll, siehst du eh kein Wasser vor lauter Pflanzen. Und die brauchst du ja um dss Wasser sauber zu halten.


----------



## Ginibal (11. Juli 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht, warum du da einen Filterteich brauchts. Warum nicht eine Ein-Becken-Lösung?
> Da würde ich mich mal schnell vom NG Konzept verabschieden, denn es gibt eine Vielzahl von besseren und einfacheren Lösungen.
> Überhaupt wenn du das als Naturpool, also mit hoher Filterleistung planst.
> 
> LG Oliver


Also ich bin ganz Ohr freu mich über Vorschläge!!



troll20 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem Kleinen aber natürlichen Bach auf der oberen Terrasse.  Dazu ein kleiner Quellstein. Das sieht optisch besser aus. Man kann es nur bei Bedarf einschalten und spart Strom und vor allem kein Risiko das sich dein Hang auf Grund der gewichts Belastung in Bewegung setzt.
> 
> Achso und wenn es ein richtiger Pflanzfilter auf der oberen Etage sein soll, siehst du eh kein Wasser vor lauter Pflanzen. Und die brauchst du ja um dss Wasser sauber zu halten.


 Die Idee ist im Grunde auch ganz nett mit dem Bachlauf


----------



## anz111 (12. Juli 2020)

Es gäbe natürlich die Möglichkeit, das Wasser von den BA in einen Filterteich hochzupumpen und über einen Bachlauf wieder runterlaufen zu lassen! Der Peter Boden hat das so gemacht! Findes hier im Forum! Aber eine Einteichlösung ist halt einfacher zu verwirklichen! Zie- Saugtechnik, da musst du auf gleicher Höhe sein


----------



## Ginibal (12. Juli 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> Es gäbe natürlich die Möglichkeit, das Wasser von den BA in einen Filterteich hochzupumpen und über einen Bachlauf wieder runterlaufen zu lassen! Der Peter Boden hat das so gemacht! Findes hier im Forum! Aber eine Einteichlösung ist halt einfacher zu verwirklichen! Zie- Saugtechnik, da musst du auf gleicher Höhe sein


Unter dem Namen finde ich leider nichts. Hättest hier eventuell einen link für mich?


----------



## Marion412 (12. Juli 2020)

Ginibal schrieb:


> Unter dem Namen finde ich leider nichts. Hättest hier eventuell einen link für mich


Könnte das vielleicht PeBo sein .


----------



## anz111 (12. Juli 2020)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturnaher-schwimmteich-von-peter.33275/


----------



## Ginibal (13. Juli 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturnaher-schwimmteich-von-peter.33275/


Danke für den link. Total interessant zum lesen aber leider alles auf einer Ebene! Wobei ich dann des links jetzt weiß wo ich vermutlich meine Folie kaufen werde. Wobei ich nicht sicher bin zwischen pcv und epdm


----------



## anz111 (13. Juli 2020)

Neun der Reinigungsteich beim Peter liegt schon um einiges höher!
EPDM hat halt den Vorteil der UV Verträglichkeit, wobei ja kaum Folie in die Sonne schaut! Außer vielleicht unter Wasser, aber da ist es egal! PVC kannst leichter verlegen bzw. kleben und dann auch faltenfrei usw usw! Da findest du Tonnen von Einträgen wieso das und nicht das....


----------

